# 8 year old - which bike for trails?



## tahir (15 Apr 2013)

Hi

was hoping i could get some advice re the purchase of a new bike for my soon to be 8 year olds birthday

his older 12 year olf brother has just moved onto a 16" adult Cube Aanalog bike which is perfect for the firest trails we attend each weekend

now the younger brother is desperate to get his hands on a new bike too!

what would everyone suggest for a decent bike

i mean do they do such things as disc brakes and front suspension for smaller bikes in the 20 inch wheel category

and if so which brand and models?

i am sure at his age he should be able to handle a beginners graded rocky single track route in the forest trails?

and i would imagine that gears and suspension would be a must for such off road activities even at that age?

any recommendations or care to share your experiences?

cheers


----------



## Hicky (15 Apr 2013)

My lad has a Cube 240, it doesnt have disc brakes and the suspension is soft.
He loves it, whether it is heavy compare to similar I dont know, we bought it because it had a lower standover hieght as we bought it for his eighth birthday.
He is nearly 10, he can lock the wheels easily so I wouldnt rule out rim brakes.
His cousin has a Ridgeback MX24 it is a nice bike, it doesnt seem as nice as my sons


----------



## Cubist (15 Apr 2013)

You don't mention a budget, but if I was 8 this would be my choice. It looks expensive at first glance, but there are a couple of things to bear in mind. Firstly, it would be good value if it were an adult bike at that price. Secondly, Isla Bike specialise in bikes for kids, not small frames with adult components, so the brake levers are adapted to fit small hands. At 10kg it's two thirds of the weight of yer average "starter" MTB. 
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/creig24.html

If it's within budget then go for it. One last thing. If you are lucky enough to find one secondhand anywhere, you'll find they keep their value like no other.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Apr 2013)

Not wanting to argue with Cubist but don't be sucked into the 'Islabike is the only bike' mentality that seems to be sweeping the cycling world. My Kids have had GT 20" wheel MTB and Ridgeback 24" MTB. Both are good quality bikes with child sized components and built well for 'proper' use, not just Halfrauds look-a-like-a-bike.

Don't get disc brakes at this stage, they are bound to be low standard and give lots of trouble. V-brakes are good, do the job and are easy to set-up/maintain. There are offerings from a few manufacturers, I like the look of the Cube and the Jamis range and can only speak personally about my complete satisfaction with Ridgeback and GT. The first bike was the Ridgeback MX14 which sold for about 40% of its new price after 6 years, two kids and a hard life. I am equally sure the bigger bikes will sell for a fair price too.

At the age of 8 your child could be on the verge of the 24" wheeled bikes, I don't think you will get long out of the 20" wheel versions.


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2013)

Trek MT60, Ridgeback mx24, are the ones I have experience of and are good for trail riding. Normal Islabikes are not, uness it's the one Cubist linked to.


----------



## Hicky (15 Apr 2013)

Just had a quick look, both the ridgeback and cube 24 inch wheel are twelve and a half kilo, islabike 24 is roughly ten and a half however two and a half times the price.
My nephew who has the MX24 is a small 8 y/o and handles it well enough.
Personally I would only consider a 20" wheel if it was a decent bike going for a song, but by the sounds of it, it is a new bike he craves.
How tall is he?


----------



## tahir (17 Apr 2013)

thanks for that

i think i will look out for a ridgeback or islabike in a size 20inch wheel


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2013)

My son also has the Ridgeback MX24 and a full size 16" carrera Vengeance. Good bikes the Ridgeback.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Apr 2013)

My son has a Dawes Tracker, which he got fr is 9th birthday. It a fab little bike, no suspension so not too heavy. It has semi slick tyres, he uses it as his main getting around bike and light trails. We even put a rack on it and did a little camping tour last summer!


----------



## I like Skol (17 Apr 2013)

tahir said:


> thanks for that
> 
> i think i will look out for a ridgeback or islabike in a size 20inch wheel


 
Are you SURE you need a 20" bike? My youngest son has been riding a 20" since before he was six. He has just turned 7 and will ocasionally pinch the older lads MX24 without any problems. He isn't a giant and unless your child is particularly small he won't get much use out of the normal 20" wheeled bikes (BMX's are a different kettle of fish!).


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2013)

Don't get a 20, he should easily fit on a 24. My son managed on a 20 from about 7 (he's small) until about 11 when he went to a full size 26", but a small frame. The saddle has already gone up by over an inch in the last year !


----------



## muzzmf (19 Apr 2013)

I think BMX bike is best


----------



## normskirus (19 Apr 2013)

Hi

Ive been getting 2nd hand ridgebacks on gumtree for my son. 1st was a mx 14 when he was 4. I got him a mx 20 about 2 years ago when just over 6 years old. The mx14 is now being recycled to his sister - with stabilisers fitted.
Ive always liked the ridgeback bikes and Ive always been able to get realy good ones 2nd hand. The mx20 was quite old but in excellent nick. The guy I bought it off reckoned it only done 20 miles - it was about 5 years old. I also looked at the carrera bikes, if you buy last years models, you can get them half price.

Both ridgebacks have survived off-road stuff with ease (Glentress, Cairngorms) and the local skateboard park.

Normskirus


----------

